# Avellos: Rise of the eagle (Sessions 2 & 3)



## Dumok (Mar 26, 2012)

Avellos: Rise of the eagle!

Session 02

The March forward!

Report Written by Artemis Claiger:

Spring 20, 4097

Squad members:

Aristide- Human (Marcusan) Ranger

Apprentice Artemis Claiger- Human (Marcusan) Spell Sword

Gale Silvers: Human (Mestizo) Knight/Free-booter

Ilya Wormwood: Human (Marcusan) Wizard

Moguru the Violent: Hobgoblin Fighter

As the group concluded their debrief and prepared to set off for their mission, the wizard Ilya had informed the others that he had a brief errand to run and would meet them at the gate soon after. As such, the rest of the party decided to wander throughout the town and at one point found some ruffians starting trouble in an ally. Artemis decided to intervene, and Aristide agreed to help. Gale and Moguru followed, though Gale reluctantly so.

As they approached, they found two merchants being bullied by a group of five men, and the two merchants' guards were incapacitated. Artemis attempted to talk them down but they refused as Gale and Aristide drew their swords. With little other choice, the group attacked and easily cleared them up, with the last of the ruffians running off. Moguru managed to heal one of the two fallen guards, and Artemis and Gale helped the two to an infirmary. Soon after, the group returned and were greeted by the town guards, giving their statements and getting some thankful compensation from the merchants.

With that settled they stopped in a bar, where Gale took a pitcher of beer to go, complaining that no one in this town drank in the mornings. With pitcher in hand, Gale and the rest headed to the gate where they met Ilya and set off on their trip.

Throughout the journey the group was confronted by shrubbery that was constantly occupied. The first encounter was with a large blue feline - a predator cat that the group avoided fighting. The next involved a spectral dog that instilled such immense fear that the majority of the group fled - except for Gale and Ilya. They struggled to get the beast down, as its dexterity proved formidable, and though Ilya was hanging on barely, they managed to take the beast down. Eventually the party regrouped as the cowards made their way back. Upon defeating the beast, they found a cache of gold coins in the dog's bush. The third and final bush was occupied by a rather large scorpion, which the group dispatched more easily than the dog previously, and after such, Artemis concluded that he would avoid the next mobile shrubbery.

After the day-long journey, the group finally arrived at the bandit destination, and they now stand outside of the door, ready to begin.

Avellos: Rise of the eagle Session 03

The mocking Croak of Humiliating Defeat!

Report Written by Artemis Claiger:

Spring 21-22, 4097

Squad members:

Aristide- Human (Marcusan) Ranger

Apprentice Artemis Claiger- Human (Marcusan) Spell Sword

Gale Silvers: Human (Mestizo) Knight/Free-booter

Initiate Ilya Wormwood: Human (Marcusan) Wizard

Moguru the Violent: Hobgoblin Fighter

Adept Lome Stone: Dwarven Priest of Kormujin 

Just as the group was preparing to venture forth into the goblin's tunnels, a dwarf ran up to them in an attempt to escape a couple of bugbears pursuing him from the swamps. Using their quick wit, the party decided to use the door, expecting that the bugbears wouldn't think to do something so obvious.

As they entered, Artemis lead the way through some tunnels, pushing through until the group encountered some lizardmen. After a brief discussion, the lizardmen informed the group that they could guide them to the goblins - the ones whose home this was. After doing so, the party had a discussion with the goblins who informed them that there were "birdmen," "frogmen" and "hoomanz" throughout their home.

After being asked to take the humans to the frogmen, and with a bit more nagging, one agreed, leaving the group to engage them. They found the battle disadvantageous, as the frogmen were within the cistern. With a large body of water to hide within, and the party unable to remove that water, the frogmen took the upper hand. Artemis and Lome, the new dwarf, had Ilya create a floating disc to bring them across the water. Mid way through, the battle engaged, which soon resulted in a quick demise of the party. Aristide was knocked unconscious, while Artemis and Lome were left bleeding out on the floating disc.

The party retreated, taking some time to recover, and decided they would try for the frogmen later, this time scouting out the location where the "hoomanz" were. This battle went much smoother, as the party cleared out five of the six men, and left the sixth charmed, awaiting a conversation with him to see what they can discern.


----------

